# FTU Rod Builders Weekend 4/11th & 12th



## Terrynj (Jun 27, 2006)

Hi everyone! Its that time of year again! Our Rod Builders Weekend is next Friday and Saturday! We have a great lineup this year, so it should be informative and a lot of fun. The Vendors coming in are:

Batson
American Tackle
Phenix
Pac Bay
St Croix
FUJI
REC (Recoil)
TFO
Decal Connection
The Rod Builders Guild

Everything will be on sale, weather is supposed to be great, it should be a great time! Hope to see you there!


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

Terry, are there classes being held?


----------



## Terrynj (Jun 27, 2006)

There won't be any classes per se, but there will be demos in the vendor area. Lloyd Pepper will be there showing his classic wrapping style and techniques, our own Tony Loverdi will be showing his version of the "West Coast" style of marbling using SAP. Roger Seiders from Flex Coat will be doing his ongoing demos of grip reaming and other basic rod building skills.

The conference room will be used for Vendor Seminars. We are still settling on the schedule, but Bill Batson himself will be doing a presentation on his product line and new items at 10:30 on Saturday! Should be great and he is always informative!

I'll post up more first part of next week!

Terry


----------



## ikeephardheads (Feb 23, 2008)

Will there be any custom rods for sale?


----------



## Louarn (Jul 26, 2013)

Why don't we have that kind of show here! lol!


----------



## ellisredfish (Jul 5, 2005)

I like to go just to see the new Batson product line and meet with my old friend Roger Seiders of Flex Coat Products and Goags if he makes down here this year.
Last year Bill Batson had some custom rods on display so I got to pull and tug on the finished products. I plan on attending again this year. It is also nice to visit with Terry Jones.


----------



## patfatdaddy (May 29, 2004)

Can I come.


----------



## Skiff (Jun 5, 2004)

I always miss this event and it looks like it's the same for this year. Have fun!


----------



## Rawpower (Jul 4, 2011)

Is this the I-10 location of 45 south??


----------



## Sisco Kid (Mar 19, 2008)

45 

Sent from my SCH-I435 using Tapatalk


----------



## douglasgilbert (Feb 22, 2008)

*Rod Builder Show*

Will there be ant parking lot security? Last time I went I lost a door lock and a camera. I am reluctant to expose myself again.


----------



## Terrynj (Jun 27, 2006)

Sorry I am late to respond...we had our Salesman Sample sale this weekend, so it was a busy weekend...so here's the responses for your questions.

The Show is at the Gulf freeway location only, but all rod Components will be on sale at both locations. Kenny will also be over here helping us. We've brought in more fly rod products that he will be helping show (TFO and SAGE Blanks, and a bunch of new REC Fly seats with the custom inserts).

Will there be any custom rods for sale? There will be a few builders here with some rods for sale and taking orders for custom work. Also, I know most of the builders in town, so we can help if you are looking for something in particular.

Ellis..it will also be great to see you! Bill Batson is already in town and he is an awesome guy to to spend time with. Roger from Flex Coat will also be here doing his grip demoâ€™s and some of his other rod building tips. Vic Cutter (VP of Pac Bay) is making his first trip here and he is a wealth of knowledge..Paul Howarth from REC, Donnie Paul from FUJI will be showing the new TORZITE guides (which we are already stocking and selling). FUJI has also released their Concept Style guides (like the alconite) with Oxide inserts. This will be a great seller! We also are bringing in the Oxide micros that are both more economical. 
Alex Campos from Phenix will be here, Banning Collins from TFO, Ryan McDermott for St Croix, Harold Durham from the Rod Builders Guild, and Decal connection will be here.

Pat- sure you can come! Skiff, sorry you will miss itâ€¦Louran- not sure where Brittany is, but it might be hard for us to take everything to there when its already here! Lol

I will be on the board here all week for any other questions. 

C Ya

Terry


----------



## Justincase323 (Nov 7, 2012)

Will the demos be going on Sunday as well


----------



## Terrynj (Jun 27, 2006)

Hi Justin! FTU is closed on Sundays, so the show is Friday and Saturday only...the 11th & 12th.


----------



## Justincase323 (Nov 7, 2012)

I should have looked at the dates sry about that


----------



## Terrynj (Jun 27, 2006)

No problem Justin! Hope you can make it!


----------



## Justincase323 (Nov 7, 2012)

I should be there looking to get start doing this so I might have to find some blanks and all that to get started up


----------



## kutb8t (Jul 1, 2009)

Hey Terry it wuz nice seeing u again, hopefully I'll make it up there this Saturday after I get out of work. It'll be nice 2 help you out in anyway I can. Hope 2 see you there. <'(((>**


----------



## Terrynj (Jun 27, 2006)

kutb8t said:


> Hey Terry it wuz nice seeing u again, hopefully I'll make it up there this Saturday after I get out of work. It'll be nice 2 help you out in anyway I can. Hope 2 see you there. <'(((>**


Thanks John! It was really good to see you! We can always use help during this shows!

Justin, we will have blanks starting out at $5 for this show. We are going to be clearing out our Over runs, so come check out the deals. Come and find me and I'll help you!


----------



## Justincase323 (Nov 7, 2012)

Terry thanks I will be there early on sat


----------



## katjim00 (Jan 8, 2009)

Been thinking about building myself some rods for a little while now. This seems like something that would be good to attend. Totally green at this so any and all information should be useful. What time does this start on saturday? 

Thanks Jim


----------



## Terrynj (Jun 27, 2006)

katjim00 said:


> Been thinking about building myself some rods for a little while now. This seems like something that would be good to attend. Totally green at this so any and all information should be useful. What time does this start on saturday?
> 
> Thanks Jim


The event is 9:00am to 6:00pm both Friday and Saturday. Just come through the main doors and head for the Rod and Reel area to the left. The vendors be outside under the big tent! Bill Batson will be doing a seminar on his product line at 10:30am Saturday and Roger Seiders from Flex Coat will give a complete tutorial on the nuts and bolts of epoxies and reaming grips at 1:00pm.
Lloyd Pepper will be doing a running demo for both days on wrapping guides and threadwork in general. Tony Laverdi will be doing demos on Marbling all day on Saturday.
And as far as general questions we will have plenty of builders salesmen on hand to help.

Thanks
Terry


----------



## katjim00 (Jan 8, 2009)

Thanks Terry. Plan on being there saturday morning. Wish I could spend all day there....but the fish will be calling in the afternoon.


----------



## kneekap (Nov 13, 2012)

Went this AM. All those vendors are knowledgeable and friendly.
I am always learning more when I talk to those guys. Wish this place
was there 40 years ago. Back then, rod building was a magical and
mystical thing. All kinds of nifty new parts out there today. Space
age guides, seats, etc. to marvel over. The prices are better this
time also.


----------

